# 3D target repair



## SC2ducklimit

Due to the high prices of inserts for McKenzie and other targets, what is the best and cheapest way to repair targets that need new inserts? I have seen some targets that have been repaired at a local shoot but did not ask then what they used. Any info or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## smurphy

this works very well http://www.3-dcountry.com/


----------



## SC2ducklimit

*Good site!!*

Thats what I am looking for Thanks. I am sure that there are those do it yourselfers that have found other processes that work also. Would like to hear about them as well.


----------



## John-in-VA

3dcountry is the best there is .


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor

John-in-VA said:


> 3dcountry is the best there is .


Ditto. I've repaired a few myself. $40 gets you a repaired a target.


----------



## allencoarchers

had some guys at the worlds tell me they used the expanding foam from a can but i do not see that working to well. the texture is not even close. george at 3d country has the real deal


----------



## SonnyThomas

I've been looking at these kits. Seems expensive, but haven't looked into new prices of or if I can get the kits I used to buy. The kits that I bought would repair several targets and cost about $50.00 - I gallon of foam, 1 quart of activator, cups, gloves, mixing sticks. The foam works so fast that the target could be repaired/worked down within an hour. 
The grinding tool they have to work down excessive foam is nice, but a horse rasp will last and last. They will take off foam quickly, too much if using pressure. Caution, horse rasps are sharp.

I found not to remove any more foam than necessary. I use a jig saw with 2" blade and clean out loose foam. Old target parts can be cut down to fill big holes. The buffalo has 14" of cut Rinehart foam for the center core and foamed over 2" on each side. I fixed that 2 or 3 years ago and it's still being used. The grizzly posed a problem as the zones intersected. Again, cut Rinehart foam filled the big holes and then foamed over 2".

Those use up about 1/4 of the $50 kit. I am in doubts that these kits can be bought today. I will check with the retired dealer and will get back to you. 

For cracks and breaks try Titebond. It's the best I've found. Open crack, pour in, apply pressure for an 1 1/2 hours and ready to shoot. See if I can show some pics. First pic is repair of back legs broken clear off. Next are targets junked because of pass throughs and too expensive to replace centers.


----------



## John-in-VA

3m makes a grinding wheel like thing sells for about 9 buck's,it works great with a cordless drill .I think it for striping paint .It only took about 10 min and I had my target looking good (after it was patched ).


----------



## jcs-bowhunter

I bought a can of $5.00 spray foam and Menards and sprayed it on both sides of a old phone book I stuffed in the hole. Looks like crap but it stops arrows from my recurve.


----------



## jlbell

ok here is a do-it-yourself trick.


1. clean area to be repaired from any loose material.
2. place duct tape across the backside of the open core to be repaired this will serve as a temp backing to hold what comes next.
3. next apply a small layer of Expanding foam to the back of the taped area.( you can buy this foam at lowes Homedepot and some walmarts)
4. After that foam has hardened alittle start stuffing the inside of the target with newspaper or rags and i mean STUFF IT until you have about 6 inchs before coming out of the front of the target.
5. remove duct tape fromt eh target and Wrap the entire midsection with SARAN WRAP over and over and over until you have a nice tight wrap that will hold front and back.
6. insert nozzle on can of expanding foam thru the front of the midsection and spray it full and wait for it to expand out.
7. remove the saran wrap and trim off the un wanted foam from around the animal making it look close to the original shape it was.
8. Spray paint to match your target and if target rings are prefered take a blunt object and trace your scoring rings in.

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## SC2ducklimit

*Thanks for the responses!!*

It seems as though the 3M canned expanding foam would work on cracks around the insert area, but would not hold up to alot of shots. It just does not seem dense or pliable enough and would eventually be scattered across the yard. Good idea for the less frequently shot areas though.


----------



## maineyotekiller

George @ 3D Country is the *only* option! There is no better!:wink:


----------



## bow327

*3-D Target Repair*

I use 3-dcountry works very well


----------



## AOarcheryshop

If you want to waist your time then go ahead but 3-d country will last 3 to 4 times longer than new.


----------



## slamnationalley

I have to agree qith the above on 3-d. Been watching these guy's at the ASA shoots and most of our local ranges repair their targets with his product. Holds up quite well. Done the spray foam thing and it doesn't hold up very long.


----------



## hkarol

*Offering 3D Archery Target Repairs*

If you would like a professional repair job with the option of permanently joining the sections of your target, go to 
www.3DArcheryRepairsPlusLLC.com

I use a very dense, self-healing foam, repair and/or replace ears. Offer the option of painting the entire target to look very realistic.
Located in South Jersey. If you're interested please leave your info on my web page's contact form. 

There's a list of services, prices and photos. All animal targets are accepted not just deer!
Thank you.


----------



## carlosii

slamnationalley said:


> I have to agree qith the above on 3-d. Been watching these guy's at the ASA shoots and most of our local ranges repair their targets with his product. Holds up quite well. Done the spray foam thing and it doesn't hold up very long.


ok...what's the story on that avatar???:tongue:


----------



## hoytxcutter

Our club has been using the foam in a can for years now and works as well as anything.


----------



## brickwallross

i have to disagree, can foam is worthless. Ive used every kind on the market, longhorn, magic fix as well as several others. Georges at 3-d country is the best, but very expensive. I was getting foam from triple r archery out of milwaukee, but now i cant get a hold of them. It last a good amount of time and heals very well. But still 3-d country out of depere wisconsin is the Best ive seen. any club who has newer targets should invest in this stuff. It will last longer than most factory foams, and the last i had heard he did an exchange on rhinehart cores so you wouldn't have to wait as long to get them back.


----------



## 1sheepdog

:thumbs_upnow there is another option! one I have personally used! less evpensive than other self-healing foam products on the markt and easy to use. check out 3dtargetrepairfoam.com or 3dtrf.com i'm always looking for ways to save money but also do not want to sacrifice quality! I repaired my midsection of my deer after it was shot into two pieces....GOOD AS NEW! actually better than new.. the repair foam in this kit is better than the OEM matieral! dont waste your time with canned spray foam! pour it, trim it, shape it, paint it...and start flinging arrows!


----------



## milkman38

i use the 17 lb density flex foam from smooth on.com on my range. i just cored and repaired 10 targets for 145 bucks. this also will last 3-4 times longer than oem inserts. 10 pound from smooth on just not firm enough


----------



## strother69

how do you get the scoring rings in the foam?


----------



## bowhunter-1951

You burn them in go to 3d country.com and he has a tool that looks like a soldering iron with a compass point on it works very well


----------



## Waittilloctober

Tagged


----------



## arrowblaster

Doc Mackenzie in NY does targets, and does a GREAT job. Repair and paint to new looking.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Targets needing dressed down, buy a horse rasp. Dang wood file sucks. Be dang careful, a horse rasp is sharp and will take your hide off. One side for rough, one side for smoothing. Again, careful as the horse rasp will take foam off fast. I use the smoother side more than the rough side. You can also contour with the smoother side. About 200 targets repaired and my horse rasp is still sharp.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Whoops! The repaired McKenzie Chammy above. Tite bond will foam right out of the crack. Just chip off the foam. I repaired that target back in 2009 and it's still being used. Club had it fixed to use replacement center.


----------



## sagecreek

XT cores, that is the way to go. lain:


----------



## sagecreek

Some of my painted targets


----------



## sagecreek

A couple more


----------



## sagecreek

One more


----------



## 3dbowmaster

Sage I believe you should donate me some of those targets


----------



## sagecreek

3dbowmaster said:


> Sage I believe you should donate me some of those targets


Well, you are sponsored. Right?


----------



## Bub commander

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Wabbit hunting

Thanks.. Will try 3d country..


----------

